# Bras



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

who's going and what are they planning on getting?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking for a new male leopard gecko for my new breeding group, also for some fat tails. Will also be looking for something a little different =) (Especially interested in Viper Geckos, Gargoyles and Chinese Cave Geckos). Not sure how much luck I'll have!


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

im just going to see what there is lol.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Had to laugh at the title, Bras bye takeoffyourclothes lol


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

any idea if this is a bigish show?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

~It was a big show last year
that is one of the reasons for the change of venue
personally i think it is the biggest show this end of the country

see you all there, come over and say hi please


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

hoping to get milks and a brb


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

hi i have for sale 5 hong kong warty newts and 2 cb 08 pygmy marble newts for sale at £50 the lot if any one is intrested buying them, i will be able to take them to the show, so if any one is looking for a good deal this is one. the marble newts r worth more than £50 and the 5 other newts are a breeding group who have given me lots of eggs..

thanks very much let me no if any one is intrested..

sorry for hijacking the thread... lol lol

:lol2:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol,
i dont know if i'm going to buy anything, i'm only after a couple of adult females anyway, i'm not after any snakes as of yet(LOL), or other geckos, dont know what morphs i want yet though,:lol2:
im hoping to have atleast £100 to spend, hopefully, :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

byglady said:


> ~It was a big show last year
> that is one of the reasons for the change of venue
> personally i think it is the biggest show this end of the country
> 
> see you all there, come over and say hi please


 
was going to ask you if you had a table at this one, will see you and peter there, glenn has a table at this one as well


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I want to get an african fat tailed gecko and a rhac of some kind. Is anyone selling either of them?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

OliWilding said:


> I want to get an african fat tailed gecko and a rhac of some kind. Is anyone selling either of them?


 
afts are normally there, and will definately have tables with cresteds, will possibly be gargoyles as well,


----------



## Swans (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there. Hoping to pick up a royal - pref a spider.


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> afts are normally there, and will definately have tables with cresteds, will possibly be gargoyles as well,


Sweet, i went last year but i was only minorly in to reptiles then so didn't look at the prices much. How much do they normally sell the rhacs for?


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

IM GOIN 1ST SHOW. and just had a win in the bookies now have £100 more then the original £50 budget.......touch. lookin for good deals on some royal hatchlings pm if u can help me out. also rubs need rubs badly. ROLL ON SATURDAY


----------



## lovebugs (May 17, 2009)

were and when is this show sorry for jumping in...


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

im gunna be there : victory:


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Had to laugh at the title, Bras bye takeoffyourclothes lol


takeoffyourcolours...


----------



## meleon (May 19, 2009)

Anyone spotted what time the show starts?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*time of the show*

the show starts at 10:00


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

sean k said:


> the show starts at 10:00


and finishes 3pm!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah we'll be there with loads of bargains equipment and vivarium wise and amphibs


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

We'll have tables selling Amphibians, Misting Systems, Decor, etc.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im meeting someone there who is selling me a burm cant wait


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

aidanbeckey said:


> IM GOIN 1ST SHOW. and just had a win in the bookies now have £100 more then the original £50 budget.......touch. lookin for good deals on some royal hatchlings pm if u can help me out. also rubs need rubs badly. ROLL ON SATURDAY


 
i'll have royals and 9litre rubs for sale


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Had to laugh at the title, Bras bye takeoffyourclothes lol


I thought the same at first glance lol-Great minds think alike :whistling2:

I'm going, only for a short period when it first opens, as I had to scrounge a lift off my step dad and then its my uncles 50th ( CARVERY Mmm) and loads of others things are going on.
Anyways, I will be looking for a Male SHCT/sunglow/mack snow or dirt cheap female royal.
If anyone wants I can bring along these two!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/332139-2-young-high-yellow-leos.html


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> i'll have royals and 9litre rubs for sale


will you be selling any adult female leos by any chance?
im also after a red eye enigma too.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> will you be selling any adult female leos by any chance?
> im also after a red eye enigma too.


 
no adults, will have some babies, and the enigmas aren't ready yet so wont be at the show.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

10-3? Doesn't go on for very long!

Anybody know if there will be inverts there?

Cheers


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

*hi*

is anyone goin near maidstone on the way to the BRAS show? i cant get anybody to give me a lift i dont want to miss this show :2wallbang: lol i will give petrol money ..... anybody going near maidtone


----------

